# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Как преодолеть застенчивость?

## Asteriks

*Застенчивость - это серьёзная проблема очень многих людей, она в буквальном смысле мешает жить. Что делать? Нужно ли ломать себя и преодолевать застенчивость?*

----------


## Pasha_49

И меня интересует этот вопрос. Реально жить мешает=( Не получается от неё избавиться.

----------


## Irina

Я считаю что бороться с застенчивостью необходимо. В своё время я эту борьбу выиграла.

----------


## Asteriks

Я с детства была очень застенчивой. Правда, это мешает жить. Но кому-то именно застенчивые люди и нравятся. Мне мешала, я ломала себя, до сих пор это делаю. Но мне не доставляет это удовольствия, потому что я тогда не я.

----------


## BiZ111

Почаще заниматься сексом

----------


## Akasey

я застенчив, но как-то научился с этим жить. вроде не мешает.

----------


## vova230

Как преодолеть? Не могу сказать, надо наверное просто больше общаться с незнакомыми людьми

----------


## Irina

*Выдержка из статьи*

Застенчивые люди реже ходят на свидания; даже если такой человек дружит с кем-то, в разговоре он концентрируется не на собеседнике, а на своих ощущениях. Стеснение порождает волнение о том, что думают окружающие. А они, в свою очередь, нередко считают скромных людей недружелюбными и даже скучными. Так скромность медленно становится одиночеством...

Проблема стеснительности - в недостатке коммуникативных навыков, так необходимых современному человеку. Стеснительность включает в себя несколько факторов, которые влияют на мысли, слова и действия человека.

Если вы застенчивы от природы, то при знакомстве с новыми людьми вы испытываете что-то от лёгкого дискомфорта до ступора. Это не может не мешать, если вы хотите найти партнёра и строить дальнейшие деловые и личные отношения.

Те, кто боится знакомиться, назначать свидания, рассказывать о себе, в конечном счёте рискуют остаться одни. Да, многие ищут скромных партнёров, но, если вы не умеете заявить о себе, вас просто не заметят. Что же делать, чтобы не только привлечь того мужчину, который вам симпатичен, но и самой наконец почувствовать себя «в своей тарелке»?

Не бойтесь заговорить с любым человеком, которого встретите, и скоро вы поймёте, что вам действительно есть, что рассказать.

Чаще бывайте в обществе, присоединяйтесь к клубам по интересам, ходите на дискотеки и вечеринки, общайтесь с теми, с кем вы учитесь или работаете вместе.

Ваша стеснительность - следствие того, что вы не верите в свою привлекательность для тех, с кем вам было бы интересно пообщаться. Если вы будете оптимистичны и дружелюбны, станет легче и вам, и окружающим. Кто знает, может быть кто-то не решается подойти к вам?

Начните с улыбки, показывая тем самым, что настроены на контакт, а затем начните непринуждённую беседу. Не теряйтесь, если чувствуете, что в чём-то ошиблись: люди прощают недостатки быстрее, чем вы думаете.

Не принимайте шутки на свой счёт, вряд ли кому-то хочется вас расстроить. Просто смейтесь со всеми, а если не находите шутку смешной, просто улыбнитесь из вежливости. Будьте хорошим слушателем и показывайте окружающим, что вам приятно быть рядом с ними.
womenhealthnet.ru

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

спасибо, а то у меня тоже частенько проявляется застенчивость,особенно при беседе с незнакомыми/малознакомыми людьми

----------


## Evil

Ломал, ломаю и буду ломать. Не о себе, естественно)))

----------


## JAHolper

Чтобы преодолеть застенчивость достаточно захотеть этого и сделать первые шаги. А дальше всё будет идти само собой.)

----------


## Mouse

Можно пойти и обходным путём: добиться успеха в каком-то деле, это приведет к повышению самооценки и уверенности. Современем, добиваясь "маленьких побед", у человека расшириться зона комфорта и робкость/застенчивость или исчезнит, или уменьшится.

----------


## Carlen

А что такое застенчивость? робость или повышенное чувство такта и полное отсутствие наглости, или что-то другое...

----------


## Mouse

> А что такое застенчивость? робость или повышенное чувство такта и полное отсутствие наглости, или что-то другое...


Застенчивость (Стеснительность, Робость) — состояние психики и обусловленное им поведение животных и человека, характерными чертами которого являются: нерешительность, боязливость, напряжённость, скованность и неловкость в обществе из-за неуверенности в себе..

----------


## Nikitosik

Я стесняюсь спамить.

----------

